# Victory Malt



## Back Yard Brewer (2/9/08)

God know's there no doubt a thread on here about it so what is it?? There most likely is a substitute for Victory Malt just like there is for Biscuit Malt

BYB


----------



## razz (2/9/08)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=8346
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=21055
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=13122


----------

